# Mason Jars



## stacyk68 (Feb 9, 2011)

Any antique mason jar experts out there?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 9, 2011)

Experts, maybe, but many can help.
 Welcome and feel free to post your questions Stacy.
 There is a jar section a little further down in the list where the enthusiasts tend to visit more often.


----------



## stacyk68 (Feb 9, 2011)

I found all these mason jars at my neighbor's house that passed away a year ago.  They are pretty dirty.  They are Ball Mason jars and Kerr self sealing.  My friend told me they were worth $$.  How do I find out if they are worth anythinig - and how can I tell how old they are?


----------



## kwalker (Feb 9, 2011)

One way is to look at the embossing and logos.







From here []


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 9, 2011)

Ball and Kerr can be very hard to price without more info. Unfortunately 95% don't have a lot of value. What you have to look at is odd colors for the most part. There are exceptions as with any collectible though.
 If you could pick out a few that look unusual (you'll see them) and post a picture that would help. Like I said though most are very common.


----------



## stacyk68 (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank you


----------

